
A protest of 1.03M People in a city with a population of 7M - dtamhk
https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/bykz7o/a_protest_of_103_million_people_in_a_city_with_a/
======
lsllc
This is what democracy should look like! (ironic isn't it?).

------
theredbox
Everything that makes Hong Kong unique will be erased and whole of Hong Kong
will be crushed and incorporated in the CCP into greater bay area.

------
exolymph
It's a beautiful sight.

